# What computer programs do some of you guys use?



## JynxLynx (Jun 23, 2015)

I already play the cello, but I'm saving up for a computer so I can also make art and music. What (inexpensive) programs do you suggest?


----------



## Draven S. (Jun 23, 2015)

It depends on what kind of music you're wanting to make. I've been using Fl Studio 11 for over 3 years now, but I know it's not for everybody. I make a lot of Techno/House music on Fl, but I also make Rock and such on it every once in a while. What kind of genres are you interested in learning to produce?

Your best bet is to look at as much DAWs (Digital Audio Workstations) as you can and just decide for yourself what is your best bet. I can't really make the decision for you because there are so many options. Just do some research and figure it out for yourself


----------



## JynxLynx (Jun 23, 2015)

Draven S. said:


> It depends on what kind of music you're wanting to make. I've been using Fl Studio 11 for over 3 years now, but I know it's not for everybody. I make a lot of Techno/House music on Fl, but I also make Rock and such on it every once in a while. What kind of genres are you interested in learning to produce?
> 
> Your best bet is to look at as much DAWs (Digital Audio Workstations) as you can and just decide for yourself what is your best bet. I can't really make the decision for you because there are so many options. Just do some research and figure it out for yourself


Thanks. That's really helpful!
I'd like to do a mix of rave and orchestral music. ^^


----------



## Draven S. (Jun 23, 2015)

JynxLynx said:


> Thanks. That's really helpful!
> I'd like to do a mix of rave and orchestral music. ^^



That's an interesting mix of genres! Hope that you figure it all out  If you're having any troubles figuring anything out then you can always PM me. I'd be glad to help! ^^


----------



## JynxLynx (Jun 23, 2015)

Draven S. said:


> That's an interesting mix of genres! Hope that you figure it all out  If you're having any troubles figuring anything out then you can always PM me. I'd be glad to help! ^^


Okay. Thank you so much! ^-^


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jun 24, 2015)

Hai. There is a lot of programs for composing. I myself use Ableton + Renoise in a combination. Your choice depends on the purpose. If you are going just to mix samples - even Audacity is enough for you. But I think you're not. Then, the leaders are FL Studio, Ableton and Cubase. FL ~= Ableton, they have slightly different logic, but they are mainly 4 electronic music composers. IMHO Ableton provides better sample-bending opportunities then FL. And cubase is more suitable for live recordings - not working with samples & VST Synths (but this is possible). Aaaaand is EXTREMELY expensive and NOT hackable. I think, FL or Ableton might be just the thing for you. Or get the free Renoise or Modplug and be HARDCORE AS HELL. PM me if you have any questions bro âˆ‘":>


----------



## missprint (Jul 21, 2015)

If you are looking for the best DAW in the world?

You will never find it.

If you are looking for a cheap DAW..... you will end up buying one anyway....

If you want suggestions.... The best way to do it is to download a demo of the program before you decide on one.

At least FL Studio allows you to download a demo version. I am not too sure about the other programs.

I know hip hop guys like the Pro sessions DAW.

Deadmou5 started on FL Studio.

Every artist is using one, two, or three different DAW's. But like I said you will end up buying one.


BUT REMEMBER! Each DAW has its own learning curve. Some are steeper curves than another. It all depends on how well you utilize the DAW.

Pro tip: When you buy your first DAW.... make sure to check for past, upcoming, or present specials. Every turn of the year a new deal comes out on the DAW's. You might be able to save a bit more money than just hastly going out and buying one.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 22, 2015)

I dont know what to use for music making but SAI is perfect for drawing.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jul 22, 2015)

inb4 Taralack redirect


----------



## Sylox (Jul 22, 2015)

I mainly use FL Studio, but sometimes I use Mixcraft, but that's rare and only if I'm making a song that has a heavy orchestral influence.


----------



## ~FenrisDirewolf~ (Jul 25, 2015)

What Version of FL studio will run on OS Mountain Lion 10.6.8, since I haven't updated my software?


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jul 25, 2015)

None. FL is for Windows. (actually, NOT for any gnu-linux-based OS, and mac OS is one). Only solution is to install Wine for mac. Then, install FL with WineBottler and pray to whoever you can pray to that it will work. I installed FL 9 3 years ago like this. No other way, not kidding. Don't know what's up with newer versions.


----------



## Maugryph (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Reaper, http://www.reaper.fm/
Also Ableton Live works great when you want to 'jam' a tune together.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Feb 29, 2016)

FL Studio 12 Producer Edition.


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Mar 3, 2016)

Audacity and Acoustica's Mixcraft 6.1 and Beatcraft.


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 18, 2016)

I currently use FL Studio 10 - Producers Edition. I know a lot of pro's consider FL Studio to be a n00b program, but it gets the job done. I'm just making music for a video game, so it's no big deal for me.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Mar 29, 2016)

SolidSpy24 said:


> I currently use FL Studio 10 - Producers Edition. I know a lot of pro's consider FL Studio to be a n00b program, but it gets the job done. I'm just making music for a video game, so it's no big deal for me.



Can FL10 do chip tune and that sort of retro 8-bit sound?


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 2, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> Can FL10 do chip tune and that sort of retro 8-bit sound?


That's all depending on what you use to make it. FL Studio and other DAWs are just a platform: what actually MAKES the sounds depends on what VSTs and samples you use.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Apr 4, 2016)

I use Cubase 8 Pro (but that's quite expensive for a starter), however you can get Cubase 8 Elements for much cheaper prices and it should do the same thing but with more limitations. Cubase is VERY good, I have been using it for a few years now and it has done its job well. In Cubase 8 you can record Midi, edit the midi directly (you don't need a keyboard to make soundtracks), have over 1,000 instrument & drum kit sounds (as well as the option to create your own synth waveforms), record sounds directly into the program and edit the sounds, apply hundreds of filters and change them dynamically, the list goes on.
Me using Midi in Cubase: 




__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fzacattackhirst%2Flobby-game

A few days ago I ordered Sibelius First off Amazon to do score sheets, that has a relatively low price for what you can do. The sounds aren't 10/10, but decent, and it's not a program where you can record instruments and apply filters and stuff, it's just for making scores.
Me using Sibelius (used another version of it at school): 




__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fzacattackhirst%2Foverdrive


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 5, 2016)

I use FL Studio, paid for version 11 producer edition. I have "borrowed" Reveal Sound Spire, Lennar Digital Sylenth1 and a few other vsts from torrent sites as it feels wromg buying them before i even know how to use them other than the factory banks.
I did buy IK Multimedia Miroslav Philharmonik though as it was about the price of a candy bar.

Been trying to learn this music proction stuffz for litttle over 3 years now, starting at square zero with no music theory what so ever.


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 6, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> Can FL10 do chip tune and that sort of retro 8-bit sound?


Yep. Fruity loops has a fruity 3xosc channel that lets you create sine, square, saw, and white noise for retro sounding music.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 6, 2016)

SolidSpy24 said:


> Yep. Fruity loops has a fruity 3xosc channel that lets you create sine, square, saw, and white noise for retro sounding music.


Actually, 3xOSC has been updated to be able to do sawtooths as well. And also, you can insert your own waveshapes into it if you like.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 6, 2016)

I find sylenth1 to be more user intuitive than 3xosc, in fact i've never been a fan of the native plugins in fl studio.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 6, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> I find sylenth1 to be more user intuitive than 3xosc, in fact i've never been a fan of the native plugins in fl studio.


3xOSC = free
Sylenth1 = $160 USD
See the difference?


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 6, 2016)

True. Not to mention Nexus which is $499, or was something like that last time i checked, where you cannot even make your own sounds, just ever so slightly alter the existing ones. One downside with romplers.

Anyways heres a tutorial based track i threw together during the weekend, using mainly Reveal Sound Spire, note that i know nothing about synthesis so i just went through the factory banks as i'd just be wasting my time trying to make my own soundz.

It's based on a tutorial from yt user Maik's Trance Bar, and i have posted it to him in the comments of that video so that he can let me know if he wants it taken down or not.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fexperimentonomen%2Fmonotony-1


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 6, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> Anyways heres a tutorial based track i threw together during the weekend, using mainly Reveal Sound Spire, note that i know nothing about synthesis so i just went through the factory banks as i'd just be wasting my time trying to make my own soundz.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fexperimentonomen%2Fmonotony-1



The FLS VSTs are as useful as any other VST if you know how to use them.
This song was made completely from FL Studio sounds and VSTs.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgeretsu%2Fi-redid-the-heartbeat-thing-so-it-sounds-good-now


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 7, 2016)

Also in version 11, the native vsts only come as demo versions unless you get the most expensive signature edition., or buy the plugins separately.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 7, 2016)

When I make music, I use Propellerheads' Reason.  I've had Cubase ReWired to it to expand the range of musical sounds I could use.  When I start making music again, I shall use Cockos' Reaper.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd say pick a daw and stick w it, once u know ur way around it, whats the point in changing ? u'll just end up having to relearn from scratch and not get anything done for a long time.


----------



## Comrade Sai (Apr 28, 2016)

There's a ton of software for music production on the market. FL Studio is my primary music production tool. It has almost everything you need to make just about any kind of music you want. On top of that, theres a huge library of instruments, preamps, sliders, and anything else you can dream up to work with for free. 

I also use Cubase LE5 if I want to edit vocals or create new effects, before importing them into FL studio. You can also use it to mix down your final track. 

If you're just looking for music composition software for orchestral music check out Finale Notepad.


----------



## Comrade Sai (Apr 28, 2016)

Keep in mind, the best artists out there create their own sounds, so lets see some originality on what you make


----------



## JosiahTiger (May 5, 2016)

When i was 11, my oldest brothers' friend installed FL studio 3 on my parents computer and i had a blast. FL is great for beginners, and it can virtually do everything any other daw can do, audio, produce from scratch etc... it comes with solid plugins for mixing and mastering too. I think any daw is fine, just don't do garage band XD... audacity is alright if you're into recording, but for orchestral rave, i'd say FL should be solid. There's not really any reason, imo, to learn how to use every daw out there. FL is the only studio i can somewhat legitimately use. Other than that, i'd like to learn ableton just because of its convenient layout, but since it's the most tedious one out there... i think ima jsut stick with fl. I hear FL is slow on mac's with all the liscencing and whatnot, that you'll have to get a tour to make it run smoothly.

For producing, in nontechnical terms, it doens't necessarily matter what daw you are using (well it kinda does). it mostly comes with the layout that makes the capability. for the most part, they give the same options/nobs, whatever... You can probably take LMMS and add exterior plugins/synths to make pro quality music on it. I won't swear on that though.

What to stay away from?
it doesn't really matter...
a dj poser at my school had this ego of "when you get logic studio, we'll talk" so fuck logic...
I did hear that it's difficult to put exterior plugins into reason, but as far as i know, it's still solid.
garage band X3


----------



## EdwardSebastian (May 9, 2016)

I've been using Studio One for the past 5-6 years and I love it. I've been using Studio One 3 Professional for the past two to three years and it's a beautiful, intuitive program. Artist is the same way with just a couple of not quite essential functions removed for not much money.

Here's a song off the most recent EP I produced in Studio One Pro.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fescartist%2F03-bribing-the-headsman


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 3, 2016)

Renoise is a good tracker program, and Reaper is perfect if you need to do some waveform editing. You _can_ compose in Reaper but I don't particularly find it fun to do so. Find some good VSTs at www.kvraudio.com: VST Plugins, Audio Units (AU Plugins) & AAX Audio Plugin News, Reviews and Community - plus iOS (iPhone and iPad) and Android Audio App News Too (Virtual Instruments & Virtual Effects) The website isn't the end-all-be-all of VST databases but it's a good start. Depending on what kind of music you want to compose, you can try Sylenth1 (which I recommend because it's one of the easiest synths to program I've found), Garritan Personal Orchestra, Addictive Drums, but all of these will set you back at least $100. There _are_ free VSTs but their quality can waver.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 4, 2016)

I use a combination of Reason 7 and Ableton live 9, I like the synthesis of Reason 7 and the workflow of Ableton, but if your looking for inexpensive, I would look into getting something called Studio One, or Sony Acid Pro. Studio One was my first daw that I bought, and it handled basic audio recording pretty well. But if your really cheap, download a program called Audacity, It's a multi track audio recorder. The downside is that it's not very user friendly. I would go with studio one or acid pro.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 6, 2016)

Audacity and Garageband for recording and other "sound production", but I mostly use Audacity.

And Musescore for sheet music notating (arranging, composing, ect.)


----------

